# Setting up qmail from the ports



## jaymax (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello,

Is there someone out there with experience in setting up a qmail server from the ports and is willing to provide some directions. I had previously installed a couple before as independent standalone system but the headache of getting them up, running and maintained I am sure would be abbreviated by the "ports" type installation and setup.

Just looking for advice and/or directives from someone who has traversed that landscape or can direct me to an article somewhwere.

Thanks!


----------



## ZhangHuangbin (Mar 19, 2010)

Postfix + Dovecot is recommended.


----------



## J65nko (Mar 19, 2010)

qmail is not a MTA, it is a toolkit for an experienced mail administrator to set up a customized mail server. If you are not willing or able to spend quality time with qmail I would suggest you use something else 

The guide at http://lifewithqmail.org/ is the recommended way to install qmail. If you insist on using the qmail from FreeBSD ports and are unable to figure things out, don't expect any help from the qmail mailing list. That list will advise you to deinstall the FBSD ports version and reinstall according to http://lifewithqmail.org/ and then come back with questions.


----------



## jaymax (Mar 20, 2010)

I cannot resist a reply, to this mail and those from others who have their nose stuck in the air for some shallow reason. At times it is better to keep ones mouth closed and have persons consider you a fool, than open it and confirm it. Furthermore in this media one would not even be seen.

If the rancor I express here is misplaced, I'd like to apologize to the community.

In my initial mail that started the thread I mentioned, "I had previously installed a couple before ...", should have indicated that I had installed qmail before from sources other than the ports. Unfortunately, I did not see the need to list them, but for your information I would list them now: _ Dan Bernstein's original source from http://cr.yp.to , [ii] netqmail from Dave Sill and [iii] lifewithqmail. Have you heard of qmailrock? I have tinkered with that too. I am sitting here with the Qmail - O'Rielly Book by John R. Levine, which I have had and read for several years, the pages are well marked up and annotated. I could add several tutorials and web pages that I have printed also. 

Well, well Mr."J65nko" I am not "an experienced mail administrator", just a naive simpleton seeking some advice on installing qmail from the ports. And the reason for this questions is that there is almost always a universal suggestion to install FreeBSD programs from the ports. Of course, thanks for the information about the responses to be expected from the qmail mailing list.

Again, I am not desirous of demonizing you, perhaps just a resentment to the conflicting intersection of two personal 'tracks of disgust'.
_____________________________________

BTW: Thanks ZhangHuangbin I'll look into Postfix + Dovecot as recommended. I have worked with Dovecot before so will have to look at Postfix. I was focusing on qmail and the ports collection because of the popular notion that it is the best way of installing and maintaining programs. Thanks again._


----------

